
Show HN: Automatically invest spare change in cryptocurrencies - coj337
http://blog.myvested.com/myvested-intro
======
coj337
Hey guys, author here!

This app aims not only to allow easy investments with spare change but also
optimize portfolio management for advanced users, see the article for more
info or feel free to ask anything! :)

------
BigAL172
Can you explain your methodology for selecting the coins for the different
model crypto portfolios?

~~~
coj337
Hey there, Turns out I misunderstood HN and I don't get emails for comments,
apologies!

The portfolios have 2,3 and 4 coins, this is just a static rule. The concept
is the lower the portfolios risk tolerance, the higher the coins' market cap.
This means a conservative portfolio would have the top 2 coins (see
[https://coinmarketcap.com](https://coinmarketcap.com)), the moderate would
have the next 3 and aggressive has the next 4.

The market caps are normalized (the algorithm is secret for now) to make sure
we don't expose anyone to too much risk if a coin does something like pumping
into a high position right as we change our portfolio makeup.

As a rule, the higher an assets market cap, the less room it has to grow but
also less likely to drop, hence by selecting the top 9 coins we're providing a
diversified portfolio that matches the risk tolerance implied by the name.

Fun Fact: If those portfolios don't have what you want, custom portfolios went
live a few minutes ago.

